# What Thinner or Blender do you use?



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm looking to purchase a thinner or blender to improve the look of trims to Ellie's face and ears. I have a small Sharf scissors that seems sharp enough to avoid any pull to her hair. But I need a way to blend my cuts so they're not so obvious and the hair falls more evenly. 

I think I want a blender and not a thinner? How many teeth should it have? On one side of the blending shears only? Her coat is thick, kind of curly and she reacts quickly to any shears that tugs at her hair as it cuts. 

What shears would you recommend? Does anyone know of reliable source for purchasing them second hand?

Thanks


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I already had a really expensive pair for human hair, but I ended up buying a pretty basic from Sally’s or Amazon (I’ll try to check) and I like them better for my Havanese. I tend to point cut more than use the thinning shears, but they’re definitely useful and help blend little mistakes. There are lots of YouTube tutorials on point cutting for humans, and it’s done with regular scissors, so you might want to check that out, too.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t know if mine are thinning or blending technically, I really should. They have teeth on one side and a blade on the other. I like this much better, at least for humans. It does mean more cuts sometimes but it looks better. I rarely, if ever, use the ones with teeth on both sides, so maybe someone who does can say how they work on Havanese.


----------



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I already had a really expensive pair for human hair, but I ended up buying a pretty basic from Sally's or Amazon (I'll try to check) and I like them better for my Havanese. I tend to point cut more than use the thinning shears, but they're definitely useful and help blend little mistakes. There are lots of YouTube tutorials on point cutting for humans, and it's done with regular scissors, so you might want to check that out, too.


I've seen Sallys mentioned several times in the Forum but I can't find it. Could you tell me how to access their site? Thanks.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It's just Sally Beauty. https://www.sallybeauty.com


----------



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks very much for your help. I'll look at Sallys and will lean toward ones with one regular blade.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I already had a really expensive pair for human hair, but I ended up buying a pretty basic from Sally's or Amazon (I'll try to check) and I like them better for my Havanese. I tend to point cut more than use the thinning shears, but they're definitely useful and help blend little mistakes. There are lots of YouTube tutorials on point cutting for humans, and it's done with regular scissors, so you might want to check that out, too.


My fine thinners are from Sally's too. They weren't expensive and they work great. I also have more expensive chunkers, but I use the Sally's ones more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I don't know if mine are thinning or blending technically, I really should. They have teeth on one side and a blade on the other. I like this much better, at least for humans. It does mean more cuts sometimes but it looks better. I rarely, if ever, use the ones with teeth on both sides, so maybe someone who does can say how they work on Havanese.


This is the kind I like too.


----------

